# Live litter! Yay!



## DianeS (Apr 19, 2011)

My Californian doe just had a live litter! Woo-hoo! It's her second litter for me, the first one that lived. They're a few hours old now, they were not here yet at 4 but they were at 8. 

I distracted mom with food and apple slices, and there are either six or seven live ones, and one dead one I removed. 

Dad is a NZ Red, the babies are either solid dark or slightly mottled. 

I left them with mom, she pulled just a TON of fur and seems to be treating them right. It's awfully windy today so I put a blanket over the exposed side of the hutch. They should be fine.

I'm so excited! I'll post pictures in a day or two after I'm sure they're nursing well.


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats! I'm planning on getting back into breeding rabbits & NZ's are on my list of possible purchases.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------

